# Advice Sought: How Does One Choose a Call?



## N. Eshelman (Apr 22, 2008)

Brothers who have accepted calls to congregations:

Hypothetically, if one has more than one call to the ministry...

What are some things that you take into consideration when choosing which call to take? 

Please help me sort out the obvious as well as the less obvious. Do you order things by importance? Do you just 'trust God' that He will lead you to the right call? 

I would appreciate any help I can get as I candidate around the country.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 22, 2008)

Excellent Question. I look forward to the answers as I hope to be in this situation next Winter.


----------



## hollandmin (Apr 22, 2008)

I think that first and foremost, you will need to be diligent in prayer. God will direct you as He probably has in your life to bring you to this point. Be sure and keep your heart open to what He has to say.

That being said, their are a few things that I think you could do that would make your decision more apparent.

1) what are your first impressions of the congregation that is calling you?

2) As you spend time (usually its limited) with the congregation, look for the relationships that the members hold with each other, see how they interact.

3) Who was their last pastor and why did he leave?
The reason why this is important is because if you make the decision to go to this patorate, you will need to know what he has left behind (did he go on to glory, fired, resigned, transfered etc.). This is important to know, that way you know how to handle the congregation (are they morning, bitter, confused, divided etc.).

4) Is the congregation vibrant and strong? Are they constantly looking to evangelize the lost? What is their focus? What is their ministy?

*There are other things that you must consider as well*

1) Location. (generally, this is not an issue, but if you have a preference that may help to make your decision)

2) If your married, work with your wife, she too may have some insite about the call to that location.

3) Is there a parsnage, or will you have to rent an appartment, house?

*I know that most don't like to talk about money but if your just getting out of seminary, its a consern*

Can they pay you enough to help pay your student loans and give you an honest wage for the preparation of ministry and the ministerial work that you will be engaged in?

Health insurance?

travel compinsation?

Time off? (pastors do need a little time to themselves occationally )


I'm certain that I could continue with this list, but I do want to give others a chance to share what they can about the subject. Just remember, details are important, but ultimately, shepherding the flock is your call, it's what God has called you to do. You will know

thats my 

Blessings,


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 22, 2008)

* What are the real values and priorities of the church (not just their pr)?
* What expectations does the congregation have for where your time should be spent?
* How much of your weekly time allocation in this ministry will be outside your area of strength? (If you love preaching and hate administration but your role will be preaching seldom and administrating constantly, then that would be an energy depleting place for you).
* What is the orientation of the congregation: ideological, behavioral, or fellowship oriented?
* How do the strengths and weaknesses of your predecessor compare to your own? (i.e., are they looking to redress the weaknesses of the former pastor? If so, look out! Most of the people probably like what he did and will not appreciate someone who is too different).
* What are the non-negotiable expectations for you (e.g., preaching, staffing levels, community involvement, service clubs, leadership style expected, etc.).
* What do they believe a pastor should know, be, and do? (e.g., how much actual knowledge do they expect you to have about the financial management of the church and your ability to read a balance sheet, etc.).
* What do the people expect in pastoral counseling? (triage + refer to professionals; engage in short/long term counseling relationships, something else?).
* What is the difference in age between you and the former pastor and how long was he there? More than 20 years is a concern, particularly if he was there for a long pastorate. People tend to socialize with those in their own age group. If the last pastor was 65 and you are . . . say . . . 30, there are a lot of people who will likely add to their grief over the pastor leaving a sense of not being attended to adequately by you. They not only lost a pastor but a social friend. You may encounter resistance and opposition by those who resent being "frozen out" of the "in group."
* Is this a declining congregation of older people looking for the young guy to bring in the younger families (i.e., by himself)?
* How well discipled and mature are the leaders of the congregation?
* If the congregation is small, are their any family groups that exert control over the congregation?
* Can you see yourself staying in this congregation and raising children here?
* What support (spiritual, logistical, practical advice, conflict mediation, etc.) will you receive from your judicatory leadership? What do the other pastors in the same organziation think of the denominational people?
* What is the reputation of this congregation in the community and why?
* What are the 5 top needs of this congregation?
* What are the 5 most important values of this congregation?
* If I were a lay person seeking a church home, why would I select this one?
* What are the first impressions you have when you walk through the front door?
* How theologically compatible are the people with you?
* What are the congregational hobby horses here?
* What did the last five people who left this church (and remained in the community) give as their reasons for leaving.

Admittedly, these kinds of questions come out of my baptist pastoral experience. I'm not sure how they transfer to presbyterian polity.


----------



## KMK (Apr 22, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> * What are the real values and priorities of the church (not just their pr)?
> * What expectations does the congregation have for where your time should be spent?
> * How much of your weekly time allocation in this ministry will be outside your area of strength? (If you love preaching and hate administration but your role will be preaching seldom and administrating constantly, then that would be an energy depleting place for you).
> * What is the orientation of the congregation: ideological, behavioral, or fellowship oriented?
> ...



I just saved this one as a document for future use! Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm the least qualified to comment on this question, but my understanding of the process of receiving a call does not include "juggling" (my word) several calls, or job offers, at once. I apologize in advance if I've misunderstood the OP.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Apr 23, 2008)

One's call occurs at the point of regeneration, one's decisions follow - life live, "do what you want" (assuming one fears YHWH), fail, try again. It seems pretty easy to me - live the life of הבל - hevel.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 23, 2008)

At a very practical level, when my last church was looking for a pastor, we did not issue a call to a man who already had a call from another church which he was deciding on, because it was not a matter of 'either them or us' but whether that other church was where he was called to be or not.

When he decided against, we called him. And he decided against us as well LOL


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 23, 2008)

beej6 said:


> I'm the least qualified to comment on this question, but my understanding of the process of receiving a call does not include "juggling" (my word) several calls, or job offers, at once. I apologize in advance if I've misunderstood the OP.



This is very practical: How does one come to a decision when a man has received more than one call? It happens often in a small denomination with about 10 open pulpits.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 23, 2008)

Sydnorphyn said:


> One's call occurs at the point of regeneration, one's decisions follow - life live, "do what you want" (assuming one fears YHWH), fail, try again. It seems pretty easy to me - live the life of הבל - hevel.



I do not mean a call to conversion, but a call to ministry.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> beej6 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the least qualified to comment on this question, but my understanding of the process of receiving a call does not include "juggling" (my word) several calls, or job offers, at once. I apologize in advance if I've misunderstood the OP.
> ...



It can happen in larger denominations too.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Apr 23, 2008)

*humm*



nleshelman said:


> Sydnorphyn said:
> 
> 
> > One's call occurs at the point of regeneration, one's decisions follow - life live, "do what you want" (assuming one fears YHWH), fail, try again. It seems pretty easy to me - live the life of הבל - hevel.
> ...



Are they different?


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Apr 23, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Brothers who have accepted calls to congregations:
> 
> Hypothetically, if one has more than one call to the ministry...
> 
> ...



5 biblical examples of accepting ministry calls:
1. Take a hike at a local park and look for a burning bush to talk to you. (Warning: You might be asked to take your shoes or sandals off.)
2. Look for a donkey to talk to you.
3. Start getting angry with God and begin talk smack about Christians. Then walk down any street and wait for a beam of light from heaven to call you by your first name. (Warning: You can get blinded by this event. So where some shades.)
4. When you spot God Incarnate knocking on your door, invite Him in but don't let Him leave until He blesses you with a calling. If He tries to leave without one, hold Him hostage. You might even have to wrestle Him to keep Him from leaving. (Warning: You could get a hip socket displaced. So make sure you've got the paramedics on stand-by.)
5. Roll the Urim and Thummim dice.


----------

